# mod_rewrite



## YStadler (6. September 2008)

Hallo,

wusste leider nicht so ganz wohin mit dem Thema.
Ich habe mich bereits versucht etwas einzulesen über mod_rewrite.
Jedoch bin ich dabei gescheitert.

Ich wollte eine Url umschreiben, von:
http://www.domain.de/index.php?content=startseite&template=gruen
nach:
http://www.domain.de/content/startseite/template/gruen/

und dann das ganze nochmals mit einer Subdomain von:
http://subdomain.domain.de/index.php?content=startseite&template=gruen
nach:
http://subdomain.domain.de/content/startseite/template/gruen/

Bei beiden Url's ändern sich die "content" und "template" jedoch wenn man auf eine andere Seite möchte.
Was ich bisher rausgefunden habe ist leider nur sehr wenig:


```
RewriteEngine on
RewriteBase /
```

und die dynamischen Links gehen irgendwie mit $1.
Das ist aber auch wieder alles, was ich gefunden habe.

Helft mir bitte 

LG


----------



## XyXEL (6. September 2008)

RewriteEngine on
RewriteBase /

RewriteRule ^([^/]+)/([^/]+)/$ index.php?$1=$2 [QSA,L]
RewriteRule ^([^/]+)/([^/]+)/([^/]+)/([^/]+)/$ index.php?$1=$2&$3=$4 [QSA,L]


----------



## YStadler (6. September 2008)

Hallo,
könntest du vll bitte erklären, wie du das gemacht hast?
Möchte es selbst gerne auch verstehen 
LG


----------



## XyXEL (6. September 2008)

Erstens ist mein Code subdomain unabhängig.... ob nun subdomain, www oder ohne ist wayne.

Dann ist der Teil hinter dem domainnamen in 4 blöcke unterteilt, die mit $1 bis $4 angesrochen werden und alle zeichen aus / enthalten dürfen, da / ja die blöcke trennt.
Und diese blöcke werden dann einffach in die neue url eingefügt: index.php?....

also domain.de/x/y/a/b wird zu domain.de/index.php?x=y&a=b


----------

